# Private 1km how much should I charge in central Ontario?



## CountryRose (Sep 30, 2020)

i got a call to plow a private drive road witch is about 1 km long in central Ontario Canada and I’ve never had to price out a private road before and just government contracts so any suggested on how much I should charge? 

I got told from friend that they would charge $1000 a month but they stated they get half the snow I do in southern Ontario 

What are your guys though can you help me out with some advice


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Charge per instance. Set a 2” trigger or less and gauge your average speed in km per hour. Then divide it up based on your per hour rate. I advise more $ for dirt or gravel. Be sure to include an extra fee for pushing the banks back, sanding or salting.

Mira nice if you have a long straight shot to plow instead of forward and revers a bunch of times.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

CountryRose said:


> i got a call to plow a private drive road witch is about 1 km long in central Ontario Canada and I've never had to price out a private road before and just government contracts so any suggested on how much I should charge?
> 
> I got told from friend that they would charge $1000 a month but they stated they get half the snow I do in southern Ontario
> 
> What are your guys though can you help me out with some advice


We plow a couple mobile home parks that have paved roads. However we must sand salt mix them and they are quite wide. Then we also wing back the berm. 
I really think the best way to start pricing is to give yourself a few examples to study your own numbers. 
Your billable rate for the machine your going to use x the time it will take x the estimated amount of times you think you need to plow it. And do that for the sanding if you need to also.

Then figure out the same formula only on your cost side.

You should factor in some times you will need to check the road but may not need to do anything.

Now think about how your competitor would price it?

How many passes with whatever your using 
To do a km ? 
5 with a truck?

Save your notes and math. If you don't get it next time you can pull the file. I pulled a file today from 2014 when I didn't get a job as I was too much. I changed my rate to today and now I'm still too much but I'm the preferred choice after seeing some of my other lots.


----------

